# Got a question?



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Down there at the bottom where it tells you how many members are on and such, what does spiders mean?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it's like the robots that scan through different websites picking up keywords for search engines... so when you do a search on Google or Yahoo or whatever it will pull up that site.. also I think they dig through looking for email addresses to send out spam emails...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they cant access your email address here. you should not be getting any spam from us. if you ever do pelase report it imediately.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

No other member can see your email address here. 
No search spider can either.

those spiders are legit from search services like google, yahoo, cuil, ask and more..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

no what I meant is if you put your email address in a post like in the for sale section.. they can find them... that's why you see people putting johndoe (at) suchandsuch.com


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Got ya now, didn't know what it ment, but thought it might be spammers.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it's all good. we are fairly well protected. the potential for spammers is there, but it is minimal. We all (mods/admin) monitor the incoming members, and every single one is verified by at least 1 of us, usually 2 or 3. We check IP's manually, and try to catch any spam that manages to get through.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

If only ya'll got paid.lol


----------

